

Cigarette smoking: an underused tool in high-performance endurance training - narsil
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3001541/

======
thewileyone
First all, I'm surprised in this day age that someone is publishing anything
that promotes cigarette smoking. This is just asking to get blackballed by the
anti-smoking Gestapo.

Secondly, the benefits of cigarette smoking, as outlined here, explains why
there's a lot of smokers in high-stress jobs.

~~~
Ilemi
Shame you didn't actually read it.

